# Southern Pacific's RSD-15's... A wasteful shame!



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_Note -- I have BLI's edition, (#5161) with Paragon2 Sound._

Known as "Alligators" because of their unique profile, these diesels made a big 'splash' in 1959... the Santa Fe purchased fifty of them (over 50% of the total production). Believe it or not, four Gators eventually appeared in Thoroughbred motif on the Norfolk Southern.

But for whatever reason, it didn't take long for the luster to fade away on the Southern Pacific.
The SP quickly determined that Alco had over-sold the RSD-15 as a 'heavy hauler', and by 1960 they decided that of all it's advertised attributes, _heavy hauling_ through Southern Pacific terrain wasn't going to be one of them. Strange, since the Santa Fe continued to use them for over a decade in _similar_ terrain, plus the Pennsy, CSX and NS used them in the Alleghenies.

Only 76 units were ordered, mostly due to hesitant buyers... there were renowned engine issues with Alco's previous RS models.
But the new 251B prime mover, and six powered axles proved to be very reliable and track-worthy muscle. As far as I know, there were no chronic maintenance issues with them. I have ledger entries from an Oakland maintenance journal, and only minor exterior repairs are noted, i.e., broken handrail stanchions, coupler malfunctions, etc. No 'grumbling' notes, as was common with many Baldwins.

The SP purchased only three in 1959, and numbered them 4816, 4817 & 4818.
Quickly afterwards, in 1960 they were leased to the T&NO, and renumbered 250, 251, & 252.
Then, in 1965 they were transferred back to the SP, and renumbered again, to 5160, 5161, & 5162 *.
* Note: #3102 (pictured) was a temporary number given to T&NO #251, before it was returned and made #5162 (the SP went through a system-wide "renumbering frenzy" in 1964/65).

Anyway, instead of logical and ideal assignments like pulling freight drags through the San Joaquin out of Fresno and Bakersfield, the SP units were relegated to switcher duty at the hump in Eugene. A perverted deployment of 2,400 horsepower!

I for one am a big fan, mostly because of the distinct profile, but also because they were horsepower monsters of their time. I'm amazed and very disappointed that the Southern Pacific couldn't find them more useful.
I have a combined total of 64 boxcars, reefers and covered hoppers, and a sneaky plan to pair mine up with another, for hauling freight drags through the San Joaquin.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

SP info snafu...
Espee's Railfan page says the three units were leased to the T&NO.
Wikipedia says they were sent to the Cotton Belt.

In the photo of #3102, above the Burlington boxcar roof is a _Cotton Belt_ sign on the exterior wall of what appears to be a loading dock.

It's a clue that Espee's Railfan page could be wrong, and that Wikipedia could be right!
Go figure!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I think that Cotton Belt may be an automobile carrier. I used to see many of them at the Ford plant near Atlanta.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> I think that Cotton Belt may be an automobile carrier


It surely is Gramps!

And there are a few rail cars with different road names on them.....doesn't prove much about where the locos went....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've decided to team it up with an SD35, for hauling freight drags through the San Joaquin.
The unique profile combo should look pretty cool.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

No matter what, the SP RSD-15 is a cool looking locomotive. I had a pair of them in N scale made by MRC some 30 years ago. They were always my favorite. 

Tom


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not hard to see how they got their nickname. Very long snoot.
They are cool.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Although high-nose hood diesels put more lead in my pencil, I've always been a fan of the alligator RSD-15, the low-nose SD35, and the 1st generation SD40.
I think it's really unfortunate that their availability is so limited.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone else claimed a 'Reserve' on the Atlas SD35?
It was originally announced for release in the Fall of 2017, but social skuttlebutt says it's been pushed back to the 2nd qtr of 2018.
Anybody hear what's up?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The confusion is their web page...the title says *"New HO Product Releases"*, then the next line says *"Check this page to find out what products have just been announced by Atlas Model Railroad Company!"*

It was announced on September 6, 2017....but that does not mean release, that is announced.....expected release has always has been 2nd quarter of 2018....

They should clean that wording up, but.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Nice touch...*_

BLI renders a brass-colored electric bell under the cab on the left side.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Monster model power*_

Ounce for ounce, I've always known that my BLI SW-1500 is the strongest puller on my roster...
But now I believe this guy is the new champ.

I've got this stump in the backyard...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

NOTE: Atlas has re-vamped their web-site......looks and works much better now!


----------

